# [OT] PostgreSQL Day 2011 - Italy



## fluca1978 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi,
if you are interested in PostgreSQL, want to share your experiences/products/ideas and are near Italy in November, this is an appointment you cannot miss:
http://www.pgday.it


----------

